# smoked salmon and blue fish



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2006)

Tried Dutch's recipe for maple glazed smoked salmon and it was excellent.  Everyone liked it.  I also picked up a blue fish filet and purchased a bottled garlic aioi that I spread on it and that came out awesome too.  For those of you who have never had blue fish, it's a very strong fish and the best way to prepare is by smoking it.  Avoid the really dark meat...Actually I couldn't keep my son away from the salmon, I think he would've eaten the whole thing...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 12, 2006)

Michelle, I developed my Maple Glazed Salmon recipe for a Dutch oven cooking compitition. One of the judges (the Mayor of SLC) said it was like "eating candy, it was so good"! :D I guess your son thought so too. Glad you liked the recipe.


----------

